# Revell Gold Knight Reissue



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is my completed re release of Aurora's Gold Knight. I love all these kits bringing me back to my younger days. Enjoy the pics


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well that really make me want to get one! Where did you get yours? Thanks for posting!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice clean build!!! I'm really glad Revell decided to reissue this one - its illuded me for years mainly due to the high price tag and my unwillingness to pay it!!!
Steve


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Chinxy said:


> Well that really make me want to get one! Where did you get yours? Thanks for posting!


From my local hobby shop in South Jersey


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice build, gold metal has a nice realistic metal coloring to it and your attention to fine detail makes it a great model.

Bob K.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

brilliant allways loved this kit!.... skin tones are awesome!


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Way cool!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice job! Must get this too (even though I still haven't got the red and black knight yet).


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Thanks for showing; is the knight molded in gold plastic?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nice work. I just got my kits last night. The kit (like the other knight reissues) is molded in grey plastic. The grey is real nice and better to work with than metallic plastic any day. Especially modern metallic plastic, which is translucent and swirley. Not like the old Aurora stuff from 50 years ago that was hard, dense and had nice color and pigment. The grey is nice because you can see the seams on the parts much better.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Thanks for showing; is the knight molded in gold plastic?


No all gray plastic


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

jaws62666 said:


> From my local hobby shop in South Jersey


And my local hobby shop in South Jersey too!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

If only they'd re-used the great Mort Kunstler box art --- darn it.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Great job!. I just picked it up today. What did you use for the gold? I'm thinking of using Tamiya gold lacquer and then coating with dullcoat. It may be too gold so I will need to experiment.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

dreadnaught726 said:


> Great job!. I just picked it up today. What did you use for the gold? I'm thinking of using Tamiya gold lacquer and then coating with dullcoat. It may be too gold so I will need to experiment.


krylon hammered gold


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks. I have never had too much luck with Krylon paint, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

dreadnaught726 said:


> Thanks. I have never had too much luck with Krylon paint, but I'll give it a try.


Im sorry, its rustoleum hammered gold. Senior moment


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

No problem. I know what its like. It's tough getting old.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Okay, age has seriously affected my decision process. Should I build my knight 1) in the gold leaf version, 2) in the more accurate silver/steel version or 3) just buy another one and do both? I think I know what most of you would say.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Buy THREE.... one in gold, on in silver and one for in case you screw one of the first two up. I bought two. I figure he's a kit I would want to build more than once.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

That's what I thought. I will be purchasing 2 more this week. Thankfully they are priced right, unlike many recent Revell-Monogram reissues.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, so cool. I wonder if that'll look good if you use that Model Master Brass (non-buff) Metalizer on it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

dreadnaught726 said:


> That's what I thought. I will be purchasing 2 more this week. Thankfully they are priced right, unlike many recent Revell-Monogram reissues.


Most of the Revell stuff is competetive today. Remember the SSP kits cost more but those are limited.


----------

